# Awesome soup recipe (weight watchers)



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all,

I've never posted in here but wanted to share this recipe we've grown to love.
I didn't bookmark the page, I just copied the recipe from a site. Enjoy 
we sure do! Guiltless meals 

blessings to all,
Tamar

WEIGHT WATCHERS ASIAN ZERO POINTS SOUP
See Weight Watchers' inspiring recipe
Hands-on time: 35 minutes
Time to table: 45 minutes
Makes 10 cups

6 cups vegetable broth (I used 6 cups water and Better for Bouillon)

2 cups bok choy, chopped (use the leftover bok choy to make this great bok choy salad or check the other bok choy recipes)
2 cups Chinese/Napa cabbage, chopped (use the leftover Napa cabbage in this salad with Asian-inspired dressing)
1/4 cup fresh ginger, thinly sliced and julienned
4 oyster mushrooms, sliced thin (I used shiitake mushrooms, next time I will use more mushrooms)
2 cups scallions / green onions (this is a lot of onion, almost two entire bunches, 14 individual onions)
8 ounce can of sliced water chestnuts, drained
1 red pepper, halved, cored, each half cut into three sections lengthwise, each section sliced thin cross-wise (nestle the three sections together to speed along the cutting)
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes (this is a lot, this soup has some heat, if you don't appreciate that, start with 1/8 teaspoon or even 1/16; the heat does moderate after being refrigerated for 24 hours)

2 cups snow peas (these are far cheaper from the frozen section and don't require stringing, if using fresh cut off the tips and then along the string-y side, that's the side opposite the peas)
1 cup fresh bean sprouts

2 tablespoons soy sauce (I used shozu, a fruity soy sauce, next time I'll use regular soy sauce for more substance)
1/2 cup fresh chopped cilantro

OPTIONAL BUT TIME-SAVING TIP Bring the vegetable broth (or water for bouillon) to a boil in an electric tea kettle or in the microwave while prepping the vegetables.

Collect all the vegetables except the snow peas and bean sprouts in a cold large pot or Dutch oven. When those vegetables are prepped, add the hot water, cover and bring to a boil on MEDIUM HIGH. Let simmer for about 5 minutes. Add the bean sprouts and snow peas, cook another 5 minutes. Stir in the soy sauce and cilantro.

NUTRITION ESTIMATE
Per Cup: 69 Cal (3% from Fat, 24% from Protein, 72% from Carb); 5 g Protein; 0 g Tot Fat; 0 g Sat Fat; 0 g Mono Fat; 14 g Carb; 3 g Fiber; NetCarb11; 4 g Sugar; 54 mg Calcium; 1 mg Iron; 537 mg Sodium; 0 mg Cholesterol; Weight Watchers 1 point

What??? One point? Yes, that's how my calculations turned out, double- and triple-checked. When relying on actual math, the Garden Vegetable Soup does too, though not the Mexican soup. Still, all these vegetables are 'free' vegetables in Weight Watchers parlance, and there is no added fat, no starchy vegetables. So call it 0 points, I know I'm going to.

According to the Weight Watchers folks, you can add a protein to a cup of soup:

2 ounces cooked shrimp, Weight Watchers 1 point
2 ounces scallops, Weight Watchers 1 point
1/2 cup firm tofu, Weight Watchers 1 point
2 ounces cooked white meat chicken, Weight Watchers 1 point


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks, tamar. 

Wisconsin Ann had a thread long ago about her soup that also helped shed a lot of pounds. I used a variation of it. I'll try yours also.


----------

